# Why do American conservatives obsess over a 2nd Civil War?



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 9, 2019)

There are three threads on this subforum alone talking about a hypothetical 2nd civil war. There have been dozens of books written about a 2nd civil war. Nearly every weapons forum I've ever lurked on regularly has threads about a 2nd civil war. Nearly every right wing forum (especially /pol/) I've lurked on regularly has threads about a 2nd civil war. Some conservatives threatened civil war if Trump got impeached. Why do conservatives obsess over civil war so much?


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Oct 9, 2019)

Because they want the south to rise again(in their pants) and get a big ole black dick spanking from Daddy. Cuckservatives wanna get cucked... It's just science


----------



## Bugs_Galore (Oct 9, 2019)

Low tier bait Rand. Try harder next time.


----------



## BigTimeSamurai (Oct 9, 2019)

Because like the commies their ideas suck dick and they know everyone hates them and their particular flavour of autism, so with that in mind they realise that at this stage in the game the most plausible way of their ideas/visions for the future gaining any real mainstream traction is at the end of a gun point.


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Oct 9, 2019)

Not exactly conservative here, but it’s more that I know the police will take anywhere from 3 to 5 minutes and for the most part people will run away if you yell a lot. But for that one instance that it’s time to throw down, meme glock time baby if it comes down to it.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 9, 2019)

All hail general Rand!


----------



## Mage (Oct 9, 2019)

That's because Autists that tend to be Right want it to happen so badly that they'll be able to have a nation of their own.


----------



## Shoggoth (Oct 9, 2019)

This may be bait, but I'll take it at least a bit seriously. While there have always been tards fantasizing about a second civil war since the first, I think that some on the conservative - constitutionalist - libertarian rainbow have taken both the 2A and historical events to their logical conclusion and realized the government is probably illegitimate, is taxing them up the nose, and has no problem painting fake targets on their backs to take them away and finish enslaving the population to live in squalor (see LA). They're right to meme that "the founding fathers would have been slotting bodies right now", so if you like the founding fathers, your only option to avoid cognitive dissonance is to get on the boogaloo train.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 9, 2019)

Because they yearn for something to do to express AMERICA FUCK YEAH feelings?

I dunno.


----------



## millais (Oct 9, 2019)

They would like for the libtard states to secede and for the federal government to roll in and crush the insurrection


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 10, 2019)

The US south was a stratified society with a large pool of manpower that had a shared national identity to rally around. 

The current south lacks that and no other part of the country has anything resembling that. 

Conservatives are obsessed with a second civil war for the same reason that edgy teens want a zombie apocalypse. They don't do well in the modern world of bureaucracy and markets but believe they they'd thrive in a war-environment due to their guts and desire for glory.


----------



## Pixy (Oct 10, 2019)

Slap47 said:


> Conservatives are obsessed with a second civil war for the same reason that edgy teens want a zombie apocalypse. They don't do well in the modern world of bureaucracy and markets but believe they they'd thrive in a war-environment due to their guts and desire for glory.


Even civil wars need money to keep things going, as well as some form of governance to rule the civilians unfortunate enough to end up under their rule. Unless they can match the capabilities of a group like the LTTE (the most successful belligerent group in a 21st Century civil war), a so-called 'Second Civil War' would easily be put down by the Government of the day, Democrat, Conservative, or third-party.

Besides, everyone knows that a 'Second Civil War' is just a ruse for a Red Invasion to "protect Chinese assets".


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 10, 2019)

it's probably  like why libs fantasize about all   the borders being open and all the gibs  and whatever
it's probably not really going to happen, much like that for any number of ways but if it pushes your buttons and you're not hurting anybody whatever


----------



## PepsiCow (Oct 10, 2019)

Probably bait as others have said, but its just a way we jerk eachother off to be completely honest.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Oct 10, 2019)

Slap47 said:


> The US south was a stratified society with a large pool of manpower that had a shared national identity to rally around.
> 
> The current south lacks that and no other part of the country has anything resembling that.
> 
> Conservatives are obsessed with a second civil war for the same reason that edgy teens want a zombie apocalypse. They don't do well in the modern world of bureaucracy and markets but believe they they'd thrive in a war-environment due to their guts and desire for glory.



As much as I would love to see the Marxists and other extreme leftists get their shit kicked in like the maggots they are, it would unwise to kickstart a civil war without proper backing. Any conservative unironically wanting a civil war is an idiot. Unlike in 1861, America has many more enemies that wouldn't mind taking advantage of the chaos to dismantle the country internally and internationally.


----------



## .Woody (Oct 10, 2019)

FREEDOM ISN'T FREE
THE SOUTH WILL RISE AGAIN


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 10, 2019)

From time to time the tee of liberty needs to be watered with the menstrual fluids of radfems and wrung from the manpons of troons.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 10, 2019)

Because a civil war would temporarily legalize the mass murder of leftists


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 10, 2019)

Like libtards they have circle jerks and are larping fags.


----------



## edboy (Oct 10, 2019)

Lterally every retard that's obsessed with politics thinks a civil war will happen. they don't realize that most Americans don't give a shit about petty internet politics. They just wanna come home from work, drink, and watch TV/Netflix.


----------



## Calz0n3 (Oct 10, 2019)

The power fantasy of the 2nd civil war is a just that, a power fantasy. The autists who scree about this shit just want an excuse to fire their guns. It's also an excuse to just kill people, I mean, who wouldn't wanna shoot some libtards /sneed. It's all just about jerking themselves off, and give an excuse to spend more money on their hobby, as well as to justify their thousands spent on guns.


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Oct 10, 2019)

If I was bored, potentially on meth and had a flag up my ass, a 2nd civil war would give me something to look forward to, feel a sense of community from, participate in a tangential way to what I feel is the direction of the country, etc. plus, most people keen on a war are either war-mongers or are overcome with conviction of one's sides' success, if I had to guess, probably the latter in this case.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 10, 2019)

Because after half a century the culture wars in America have reached a total impasse, the left and right fucking hate each other's guts and are diametrically opposed to one another, any hope of compromise or working together seems dead.

So now everyone's thinking "why don't we just shoot it out?"


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 10, 2019)

Because the South was right the first time and my mama always told me to get back up when I was knocked down.


----------



## The best and greatest (Oct 10, 2019)

Slap47 said:


> The US south was a stratified society with a large pool of manpower that had a shared national identity to rally around.
> 
> The current south lacks that and no other part of the country has anything resembling that.
> 
> Conservatives are obsessed with a second civil war for the same reason that edgy teens want a zombie apocalypse. They don't do well in the modern world of bureaucracy and markets but believe they they'd thrive in a war-environment due to their guts and desire for glory.


You should have made this bait thread.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Oct 10, 2019)

This level of tension in the air is like a hot cocktease. You just want to let it out.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 10, 2019)

Its not just conservatives: Lots of countries have had multiple civil wars and americans get anxious when they are different then other countries


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 10, 2019)

Why would anyone even want a second civil war in this country?

If things got so bad that a superpower like the United States collapsed into a civil war, then we're all fucked. A lot of these armchair paramilitary guys don't seem to get how severe a scenario like that would be.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 10, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> Because after half a century the culture wars in America have reached a total impasse, the left and right fucking hate each other's guts and are diametrically opposed to one another, any hope of compromise or working together seems dead.
> 
> So now everyone's thinking "why don't we just shoot it out?"


Imagine wanting to fight in a war because a video game had a tranny in it.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 10, 2019)

Rand /pol/ said:


> Imagine wanting to fight in a war because a video game had a tranny in it.


Trap is a hell of a drug


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Oct 10, 2019)

From an outside view civil war somewhere in the future seem like an inevitable conclusion for the US. There really doesn't seem to be any unifying principle, no common heritage, religion, ideology, ethnicity or any of the other things commonly used to preserve national unity.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Oct 10, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Why would anyone even want a second civil war in this country?
> 
> If things got so bad that a superpower like the United States collapsed into a civil war, then we're all fucked. A lot of these armchair paramilitary guys don't seem to get how severe a scenario like that would be.


Because they think exclusively in Black and White terms and stupidly think their side will win.

The only ones who will win if America completely breaks down are China and Mexico.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 10, 2019)

Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> From an outside view civil war somewhere in the future seem like an inevitable conclusion for the US. There really doesn't seem to be any unifying principle, no common heritage, religion, ideology, ethnicity or any of the other things commonly used to preserve national unity.


I wonder (((who))) would have made people think that way


----------



## CheezzyMach (Oct 10, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> I wonder (((who))) would have made people think that way


Whenever people say this shit I wonder where do they live?

I've only ever seen this hate shit on the internet people where I live get along well enough be they Mexican,Black,Asian,White,Blue,Red whatever.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 10, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Whenever people say this shit I wonder where do they live?
> 
> I've only ever seen this hate shit on the internet people where I live get along well enough be they Mexican,Black,Asian,White,Blue,Red whatever.



As a Jewish convert I get a kick out of this reply.

I was doing the shitpost response to try to lighten the mood in here


----------



## CheezzyMach (Oct 10, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> As a Jewish convert I get a kick out of this reply.
> 
> I was doing the shitpost response to try to lighten the mood in here


Oh I wasn't referring to you but the guy you were quoting.

I see a lot of this Civil War 2 sperging on the net and I just don't see it.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 10, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Oh I wasn't referring to you but the guy you were quoting.
> 
> I see a lot of this Civil War 2 sperging on the net and I just don't see it.


For a civil war we need a LOT of shit to go down that hasnt

Like say after 8 years of trump we get 8 years of kanye west


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 10, 2019)

Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> From an outside view civil war somewhere in the future seem like an inevitable conclusion for the US. There really doesn't seem to be any unifying principle, no common heritage, religion, ideology, ethnicity or any of the other things commonly used to preserve national unity.



However, there also isn't enough national identities to rally around to cause internal rebellions. Southerners don't view fellow southerners as fellows of the same nation worth dying for and neither do people in the midwest, California or East. Could this develop? I doubt it, too much internal identities within these regions and too much internal immigration within the country as a whole. 

You could point at groups in the US voting along ethnic lines but this is based on interests - they still identify as American. Conservatives hate to hear this but their party does pander to white people. Sure you'll have the Dems say stuff like "Poor kids are just as bright as white kids" but the cons have talk-radio and plenty of dumb pundits to make it clear that their party is dominated by a predominantly white middle class - "racism does not EXIST in this country" . All of their main non-white pundits literally exist to push dumb talking points, Dinesh Dsouza, "Diamond and Silk", etc.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 10, 2019)

Slap47 said:


> However, there also isn't enough national identities to rally around to cause internal rebellions. Southerners don't view fellow southerners as fellows of the same nation worth dying for and neither do people in the midwest, California or East. Could this develop? I doubt it, too much internal identities within these regions and too much internal immigration within the country as a whole.
> 
> You could point at groups in the US voting along ethnic lines but this is based on interests - they still identify as American. Conservatives hate to hear this but their party does pander to white people. Sure you'll have the Dems say stuff like "Poor kids are just as bright as white kids" but the cons have talk-radio and plenty of dumb pundits to make it clear that their party is dominated by a predominantly white middle class - "racism does not EXIST in this country" . All of their main non-white pundits literally exist to push dumb talking points, Dinesh Dsouza, "Diamond and Silk", etc.



A insurgent civil war would be what would [most likely] happen


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Oct 10, 2019)

Because I'm pissed that we lost the First Civil War and want a do-over.



Calz0n3 said:


> The power fantasy of the 2nd civil war is a just that, a power fantasy. The autists who scree about this shit just want an excuse to fire their guns. It's also an excuse to just kill people, I mean, who wouldn't wanna shoot some libtards /sneed. It's all just about jerking themselves off, and give an excuse to spend more money on their hobby, as well as to justify their thousands spent on guns.



This but unironically. If there's a Second Civil War, I could go enlist with some bushwhackers and spend my days plundering, burning, raping, and torturing Leftists. And even if I'm too useless or scared to fight, I can at least entertain myself by reading reports on Leftist casualties. Might get killed/my house burned down/otherwise screwed over, but oh well.

BTW, I don't own any weapons, unless you count kitchen knives.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 10, 2019)

Rand /pol/ said:


> Imagine wanting to fight in a war because a video game had a tranny in it.



Nope, this is essentially a battle over whether there's even going to be a United States of America at all.

The left have made it loud and clear they fucking hate this country, it's constitution, it's Founding Fathers, it's values, it's flag, absolutely everything it stands for and would gladly see it replaced with some globalist government, they'd be fucking cheering the New World Order with glee.

So no, I don't think any talk of a second Civil War is all that ridiculous, it may sound crazy now, but I'm sure the original Civil War sounded crazy to people before it actually happened.


----------



## DogEatDogFood (Oct 10, 2019)

Basically exceptional boomer fantasy of killing all lefties. that magically all the problems of the country are going away after that and other shit.


----------



## OneEyedCool (Oct 10, 2019)

The first step may have been when Obama tried to take away all the guns in 2012.  But it's a statement of fact that the federal gov't is getting bigger and the Left is behind it.  NOTHING right now is getting better in terms of legal governance and wait till it regulates KiwiFarms out of existence.


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 10, 2019)

OneEyedCool said:


> The first step may have been when Obama tried to take away all the guns in 2012.  But it's a statement of fact that the federal gov't is getting bigger and the Left is behind it.  NOTHING right now is getting better in terms of legal governance and wait till it regulates KiwiFarms out of existence.



Boomers love big government. They need those checks to survive and need security theater to feel safe.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 10, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> Nope, this is essentially a battle over whether there's even going to be a United States of America at all.
> 
> The left have made it loud and clear they fucking hate this country, it's constitution, it's Founding Fathers, it's values, it's flag, absolutely everything it stands for and would gladly see it replaced with some globalist government, they'd be fucking cheering the New World Order with glee.
> 
> So no, I don't think any talk of a second Civil War is all that ridiculous, it may sound crazy now, but I'm sure the original Civil War sounded crazy to people before it actually happened.


I love the thought of someone with an anime avatar LARPing as a traditionalist beacon of morality.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 10, 2019)

Rand /pol/ said:


> I love the thought of someone with an anime avatar LARPing as a traditionalist beacon of morality.



Who said I'm a traditionalist beacon of morality? But I believe that there should be a United States of America at least, meanwhile we have Antifa types chanting "no borders, no wall, no USA at all"

Even when I was at my most liberal years ago that's one thing I wouldn't compromise on is hating America as a whole, but that's the direction the left is increasingly moving in.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 11, 2019)

OneEyedCool said:


> The first step may have been when Obama tried to take away all the guns in 2012.  But it's a statement of fact that the federal gov't is getting bigger and the Left is behind it.  NOTHING right now is getting better in terms of legal governance and wait till it regulates KiwiFarms out of existence.



The worst part is that it's not even the government who's doing the heavy lifting, but massive corporations on the West Coast like Google, AT&T, Disney, Microsoft, and Twitter.

Unfortunately, large corporations have a lot more wiggle room to fuck around with civil liberties without being deemed in violation of the Constitution.

Why else do you see the same Antifa and SJW tards who bitch about "tech bros" and wanting to abolish capitalism also say that "It's only censorship when the government does it!" and pushing the unfunny "freeze peach" meme. These are the same people who think anyone to the right of Lenin is "fascist" and needs to be de-platformed and canceled. While I doubt we're going to see a second civil war over this shit, I do find it troubling as fuck. 

The Millennial Left has gone off the rails on a crazy train and they need to be put in check like we did with the Religious Right in the prior decade. Seriously, if the neoliberals and far leftists keep doing this bullshit, all you're going to see is a bunch of acceleration bullshit from both the far left and the far right in the coming decades of the 21st Century.

All Anarcho-Communists Are Bastards.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 11, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> The worst part is that it's not even the government who's doing the heavy lifting, but massive corporations on the West Coast like Google, AT&T, Disney, Microsoft, and Twitter.
> 
> Unfortunately, large corporations have a lot more wiggle room to fuck around with civil liberties without being deemed in violation of the Constitution.


Social Justice was the first truly successful corporatist power wedge. Same thing happened in the Open Source Community.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 11, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> Who said I'm a traditionalist beacon of morality? But I believe that there should be a United States of America at least, meanwhile we have Antifa types chanting "no borders, no wall, no USA at all"
> 
> Even when I was at my most liberal years ago that's one thing I wouldn't compromise on is hating America as a whole, but that's the direction the left is increasingly moving in.



A strong agreement here from me. The American state as a whole has done some bad shit, but we've also done some good. The government needs to change, in my opinion, but compromising our constitution is a massive no go.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 11, 2019)

Most of them (meaning facebook conservaboomers) wouldn't do shit if it was a guy like Dan "eyepatch mccain" Crenshaw telling them to surrender their guns because it's respectful to the cops or something.


----------



## Кот Бегемот (Oct 11, 2019)

In the last 30 years the divide between left and right has increased despite alternating leaning presidents. Both sides tend to lean ever harder in their own direction.

Left has risen to be a powerful force, easily matching right. If 60's left simply sperged in public places, today you got a whole lot of leftists in every echelon of power.

In the last 20 years, national identity declined. I can't say anymore that most people in US fancy themselves as one nation and want to preserve that specific national identity. 

Lastly, right and left doesn't talk to each other anymore. Pick any event and it's described totally different from both sides. If both sides can't agree on basic facts of the matter, any argument over it is pointless. 


Thus, unless there is some unifying force, like a major war with a foreign enemy, there is no way that both sides can unify and come together.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 11, 2019)

Кот Бегемот said:


> In the last 30 years the divide between left and right has increased despite alternating leaning presidents. Both sides tend to lean ever harder in their own direction.
> 
> Left has risen to be a powerful force, easily matching right. If 60's left simply sperged in public places, today you got a whole lot of leftists in every echelon of power.
> 
> ...


"20 years"

thats cute

its been going on since 1960. We are at the (almost) 60 year chain of events....with a brief cease fire post RMN


----------



## Кот Бегемот (Oct 11, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> "20 years"
> 
> thats cute
> 
> its been going on since 1960. We are at the (almost) 60 year chain of events....with a brief cease fire post RMN



it's been going on forever, but in the last decades the trend has accelerated considerably. As for balance of power, did we have the same number of leftists in all positions of power, business and media? 


Also, one more thing, it's not only the right flashing AKs, left groups have been arming as well. As Leon used to say, you may not be interested in a war, but war is interested in you".


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Oct 11, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> "20 years"
> 
> thats cute
> 
> its been going on since 1960. We are at the (almost) 60 year chain of events....with a brief cease fire post RMN



I think you mean "1660"


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 11, 2019)

Кот Бегемот said:


> it's been going on forever, but in the last decades the trend has accelerated considerably. As for balance of power, did we have the same number of leftists in all positions of power, business and media?
> 
> 
> Also, one more thing, it's not only the right flashing AKs, left groups have been arming as well. As Leon used to say, you may not be interested in a war, but war is interested in you".


*“You don't need a weatherman to know which way the wind blows.”*

― Bob Dylan



> I thought about this car experience while reading a new book by David Rose called _Why Culture Matters Most_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 11, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> Nope, this is essentially a battle over whether there's even going to be a United States of America at all.
> 
> The left have made it loud and clear they fucking hate this country, it's constitution, it's Founding Fathers, it's values, it's flag, absolutely everything it stands for and would gladly see it replaced with some globalist government, they'd be fucking cheering the New World Order with glee.


It's still a cope though. 'Conservatism' is an strategy of losing ground to civilisation entropy slightly more slowly than under 'liberalism'.

When 'conservatives' just believe whatever 'liberals' believed ten or twenty years ago, what's there to start a war about? They'll just go along with the exact same crap in a generation or less anyway.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 11, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> The worst part is that it's not even the government who's doing the heavy lifting, but massive corporations on the West Coast like Google, AT&T, Disney, Microsoft, and Twitter.
> 
> Unfortunately, large corporations have a lot more wiggle room to fuck around with civil liberties without being deemed in violation of the Constitution.
> 
> ...





Recoil said:


> Social Justice was the first truly successful corporatist power wedge. Same thing happened in the Open Source Community.



Remember when the left used to be vehemently anti-corporation? Corporation bashing was everywhere in the 2000s, corporations were the left's number 1 bad guy.

But now, despite all their talk of being "anti-capitalist"* the corporate world is the left's best friend, it's such a radical change and it happened so fast and all it took was some virtue signaling and clever advertising to change people's mind.

I feel like that transition all started with Apple, they were the first corporation to go really heavy on creating a "image" that appealed to the left.

*When they say "anti-capitalist" I feel like that's really just a code word for the same old "patriarchy/white supremacy" ie white men that they believe were the ones who traditionally ran the business world, they're fine with capitalism so long as it's being run by "women and people of color"



Кот Бегемот said:


> Thus, unless there is some unifying force, like a major war with a foreign enemy, there is no way that both sides can unify and come together.



Unfortunately, with what's brewing in the middle east and with China, that may be happening sooner than later.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 11, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> It's still a cope though. 'Conservatism' is an strategy of losing ground to civilisation entropy slightly more slowly than under 'liberalism'.
> 
> When 'conservatives' just believe whatever 'liberals' believed ten or twenty years ago, what's there to start a war about? They'll just go along with the exact same crap in a generation or less anyway.



I'm not a conservative, but I still find conservatism to be far more preferable to the kind of medieval puritanism you're so often advocating for. I'll even take the "Murica and Jesus" garbage that the Neocons and the Religious Right were pushing in the Bush Era over whatever reactionary ideology you're pushing.

I get that you're a Palestinian Nationalist and I'm assuming you're at least culturally Muslim (feel free to correct me on that one) but you're not going to win anyone over by saying basic bitch Republicans are somehow Marquis De Sade-esque degenerates for not throwing gays off of the Empire State Building and that moderate use of marijuana is every bit as dangerous to society as heroin addiction because of "muh degeneracy" and "muh Jews Invented AstroTurf"

Let's stick to the subject at hand.

If America gets a sequel to the Civil War, we are all imperially fucked.

And I don't think Ken Burns will be alive to make a kickass documentary miniseries after it's over and done with.


----------



## spurger king (Oct 11, 2019)

Recoil said:


> Social Justice was the first truly successful corporatist power wedge.


What about the marriage of convenience between religious conservatives and corporate interests that created the modern Republican party?


----------



## Recoil (Oct 11, 2019)

spurger king said:


> What about the marriage of convenience between religious conservatives and corporate interests that created the modern Republican party?


Fair point, but the socjus virus was on another level, finely tuned to dupe social & cultural resistance strategies that had worked for generations.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Oct 11, 2019)

Cancel culture is cancer culture, but it doesn't have the same kind of influence that leads to split-faction armed warfare.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 11, 2019)

In all seriousness if America persists for several more centuries we'll probably get another civil war because like, laws of probability, but it will be over some crazy ass shit we haven't even invented yet. Like the neo-Idahoans vs the Committee for Public Space Bus or some shit.


----------



## Bum Driller (Oct 12, 2019)

In my opinion this is not just American phenomenon. In the European anti-immigration/nationalist circles exists a strong yearning and simultaneous anxiety for the "inevitable" civil war, a war many of these people see as the rise of "the people" against the "tyranny" of EU and multiculturalism. In their dreams it's an glorious cleansing operation, where the white, straight males once again take up arms and purge the society of the filth that the leftists, globalist traitors and the Jews have infested it with, returning it to the "natural", conservative values and lifestyles of the past. 

In part such dark dreams are born from the very long period of peace we have enjoyed. Such peace is unprecedented in the human history, and it might be that the brains of the weak can't stand such tranquility, seeking release in fantasies of bloodshed and violence. 

In part it's a result of nostalgia, fanned by angry and bitter old men and in the hearts of impatient and foolish young men, a nostalgia for a past that was simpler and easier to navigate, where men were "real men", women were in the kitchen and all the undesirables were under the iron heel of a strong state with strong leaders.     

Most likely such sentiments are further empowered and manipulated by certain state actors that would benefit from the internal strife in western civilization.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 12, 2019)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> In all seriousness if America persists for several more centuries we'll probably get another civil war because like, laws of probability, but it will be over some crazy ass shit we haven't even invented yet. Like the neo-Idahoans vs the Committee for Public Space Bus or some shit.



That reminds me of the 2008 Lucasarts video game "Fracture" in which the second Civil War is over some sci fi technology or something.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 12, 2019)

Imo it’s more likely for us to have a military coup than a straight up civil war. Part of what allowed for the first civil war were two divergent economic systems and stronger regional identities.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 12, 2019)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Civil wars are one set of elites fighting another set of elites. There is no civil war here, just a population that will get crushed by drowning the country with illiterate browns and blacks.



I dunno, if the Republicans actually manage to get a proper immigration policy in place, a lot of the Latino browns will end up joining the side of the Whites and the East Asians.

Blacks will always be a captive voter block of the Left thanks to LBJ, but they are less than 20% of the population. 

Because of the high rates of violent crime and poverty, the adult black population can't even be fully utilized as a voting block thanks to the one-two punch of mass incarceration and felony disenfranchisement.

The brown people from the Middle East are mainly allying with the Left as a matter of convenience and they secretly hate the neoliberals and leftists. But the Latino community can easily be flipped within a couple of decades if certain policies are implemented.

Most Latinos right now are in the same strata of society in the 21st Century as the "Ethnic Europeans" were in the 19th and early 20th Century. 

Hell, the third-generation and fourth-generation Latinos who were born in America and the Latino families who legally immigrated here have a lot more in common with blue-collar whites than with inner-city blacks.

A lot of the complaints about "illiterate brown Latinos" being used as a voter base for the Democrats are exactly like the complaints of how the Irish, Italians, Greeks, and Slavs were used as a liberal voting base to "displace America"

For a while, these ethnics were loyal captives of the Democratic Party at the time. Google "Tammany Hall" and you'll see what I mean. But then it turned out that the so-called "European Ethnics" didn't subvert America, they didn't bring the country under Papal rule, and they didn't even stay blindly loyal to the Democrats.

Italian-Americans, Irish-Americans, and Scots-Irish Americans tend to be conservative or centrist, and the Democratic voters in those groups tend to be your more moderate "Blue Dog" Democrats. Liberal elites like Pelosi or the Kennedys are often the exception and not the norm among the average voters in those groups.

Russian-Americans and those of Slavic ancestry are often very conservative, especially if they're immigrants or first-gen Americans, since Russia and Eastern Europe were Patient Zero for the horrors of Communism.

A lot of Asian-Americans are going in a more centrist or classical liberal direction now (especially the Zoomers who are just now entering adulthood) since the Woke Left considers Asians to be barely a step above Whites in the caste system of the Progressive Stack.

The one thing keeping the Latinos in the control of the Democrats is the issue of illegal immigration. Resolve that issue and suddenly a lot of traditional blue-collar Catholics are no longer going to vote for the party of atheists, troons, whiny bearded soyboys, dour blue-haired sows, and neoliberal corporatists.


----------



## TerminalTryHard (Oct 12, 2019)

I see a bunch of people in this thread who won't be ready for the big igloo.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 12, 2019)

It's a really fun hypothetical for armchair generals and amateur historians so it's its own reward. Only spergs seriously think one is imminent.


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Oct 13, 2019)

Assuming it’s not a bait thread: It seems strange to ignore the people on the other side of the isle who think the same thing. 
Lots of people seem to be coming to the conclusion that we can’t talk things over anymore. I think it’s just a consequence of the internet. Non stop inflammatory information every day will make people crave violence.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Oct 13, 2019)

Political tensions are high and race relations are iffy. It all boils down to fear, because honestly, it could happen soon.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 13, 2019)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Civil wars are one set of elites fighting another set of elites. There is no civil war here, just a population that will get crushed by drowning the country with illiterate browns and blacks.



I picture a second Civil War as something akin to the Iraq War but on US soil, that is the military versus an insurgency or insurgencies.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Oct 13, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> In part such dark dreams are born from the very long period of peace we have enjoyed. *Such peace is unprecedented in the human history*, and it might be that the brains of the weak can't stand such tranquility, seeking release in fantasies of bloodshed and violence.


I strongly disagree with the highlighted point, this  long peace is no different from the period in Europe between Napoleon and WW1. 70 years from a major conflict is nothing, that is a blink of an eye historically speaking.

Moreover there is not even an academic consensus that Human belligerence has truly gone down from the Historical average.


----------



## Deadwaste (Oct 13, 2019)

because they secretly want it to happen so they can be right about their opinion going "see, i told you the left was violent"

dont worry the same thing but on the other side of the political spectrum is true too


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 14, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> A insurgent civil war would be what would [most likely] happen



Those wars only happen when people are loyal to larger ideas. 

Are Americans loyal to their cities? No. Are Americans loyal to their states? No. 

Americans love freedom but what undermining of freedom has broad support? What undermining of freedom would be egregious enough to spark violence? Hate speech laws? No. Black jails? No. Actual slavery through the prison system? No.


----------



## The best and greatest (Oct 15, 2019)

Americans are too smart for civil war right now. Who has the time? We need to save our blood so we can spill it on mainland China instead.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 15, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> Remember when the left used to be vehemently anti-corporation? Corporation bashing was everywhere in the 2000s, corporations were the left's number 1 bad guy.
> 
> But now, despite all their talk of being "anti-capitalist"* the corporate world is the left's best friend, it's such a radical change and it happened so fast and all it took was some virtue signaling and clever advertising to change people's mind.
> 
> ...



So most upper level leaders of corporations are heavily college educated. So they share the same ideology as the heavily college educated leftist radicals.

And they used HR policies and procedures to convince older [but also heavily college educated] leaders that their ideology was good for business.

The rest is history



Slap47 said:


> Those wars only happen when people are loyal to larger ideas.
> 
> Are Americans loyal to their cities? No. Are Americans loyal to their states? No.
> 
> Americans love freedom but what undermining of freedom has broad support? What undermining of freedom would be egregious enough to spark violence? Hate speech laws? No. Black jails? No. Actual slavery through the prison system? No.



Intersectional Feminist Social-Democrats vs Make America Great Again economic populists


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 17, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> I strongly disagree with the highlighted point, this  long peace is no different from the period in Europe between Napoleon and WW1. 70 years from a major conflict is nothing, that is a blink of an eye historically speaking.
> 
> Moreover there is not even an academic consensus that Human belligerence has truly gone down from the Historical average.



This thread was obviously posted as a troll so I normally wouldn't reply, but this is just wrong. You can't discount the Crimean war, Italian wars of unification, Seven Weeks' War, Franco-Prussian war, and Russo-Turkish war as major conflicts in Europe. The introduction of nuclear arms in World War 2 fundamentally changed geopolitics to the point where world wars are no longer viable, hence the absence of major conflicts between the great powers like those I just listed.

I would also note that domestically the US homicide rate has dropped from 9.8 per 100,000 in 1991 to 5 per 100,000 in 2018. Pretty substantial, though that's not due to an innate change in human nature and other countries like Mexico have seen drastic escalations on violence over the same time.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 17, 2019)

Pointless Pedant said:


> I would also note that domestically the US homicide rate has dropped from 9.8 per 100,000 in 1991 to 5 per 100,000 in 2018. Pretty substantial.


thats the big problem for civil war 2

we arent violent enough for sectarian strife


----------



## Maxliam (Oct 17, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> Trap is a hell of a drug


I mean I blame Line Trap for all of this. She made traps not seem gay.

To answer the bait  question, both sides have people clamoring for civil war not realizing how horrible that shit is. I joke about lining up commies and shooting them but honestly civil war would suck ass.


----------



## An0n (Oct 17, 2019)

I think anyone who predicts/advocates for a Civil War at this point in time is a foreign agent.
Starting Civil War 2 has been goal number one from the beginning for most of the USA's big adversaries.
This is because, the way America is geographically structured and positioned, it is practically impossible to beat the US in a direct conflict.
I'm sure there's mountains of classified studies in Russia, China, and parts of Europe detailing how best to coax a civil war in the US.
Hell I wouldn't be surprised if many of the assassinations of the last century for perpetrated or influenced by KGB to try and start a Civil war. (JFK, MLK, Malcom X.)

Trump is a strange thing, but his election is democracy in action. Contrary to left wing claims of "hacking elections".
Even if Trump were to accomplish nothing, his election will still make his successors take their jobs much more seriously.
Since the voter-base will have had to have felt *extremely* disenfranchised to elect Trump.
The only reason conservatives are whispering about civil war is because Democrats have been trying to get him impeached for what, the third consecutive year now?
By doing that they are kind of usurping the democratic process. This attitude they have makes many on the right wing think the left wing is in a cheating mood, or that they will resort to violence.
Which is why Trump will continue to say, during 2020, That he thinks the Dems are going to cheat to win. Even though he will probably win 2020 anyways.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 21, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> This but unironically. If there's a Second Civil War, I could go enlist with some bushwhackers and spend my days plundering, burning, raping, and torturing Leftists. And even if I'm too useless or scared to fight, I can at least entertain myself by reading reports on Leftist casualties. Might get killed/my house burned down/otherwise screwed over, but oh well.


You are literally the same as the Antifa pussies who fantasize about killing "fascists" when the gommie rebolution comes.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 21, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> You are literally the same as the Antifa pussies who fantasize about killing "fascists" when the gommie rebolution comes.



The far right are more often crazy enough to actually try something, though they often dismally fail like that re-tard in Germany.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 21, 2019)

Pointless Pedant said:


> The far right are more often crazy enough to actually try something, though they often dismally fail like that re-tard in Germany.


Good point: statistically-speaking, he's actually _worse_.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 21, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Good point: statistically-speaking, he's actually _worse_.



Far right autism is hilarious but it unfortunately comes with a body count. And I don't just mean a load of troon suicides.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Oct 21, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> You are literally the same as the Antifa pussies who fantasize about killing "fascists" when the gommie rebolution comes.



Yeah, we both want each other dead.

LITERALLY THE SAME HORSESHOE REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Give Her The D (Oct 21, 2019)

Pointless Pedant said:


> The far right are more often crazy enough to actually try something, though they often dismally fail like that re-tard in Germany.



The left is bad, but far right spastics like that guy make the normal right look bad to the dummy mainstream.



Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Yeah, we both want each other dead.
> 
> LITERALLY THE SAME HORSESHOE REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Do tell us how horseshoe theory is bullshit.



Dom Cruise said:


> Who said I'm a traditionalist beacon of morality?



You've got an anime avatar. Anime is pure degeneracy at it's core.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Oct 21, 2019)

If you think the average American has the will, capacity, and yearning for a second Civil War you are being ignorant. If you want a second Civil War then I am surprised you can even type on the computer without being caught by the tard wrangler.

I have met millennials/zoomers that can barely sweep a floor, never mind actually fighting in a fucking war. While a Civil War would certainly include people of all ages it will be the younger people dying in droves just like in every other war.  Even our poorest people have a better outlook than the poorest in a third world country. Like the average cozy American will do something past virtue signal lmao.

The only people that want Civil War 2 are those that know their shitty ideologies would never be accepted by the population without force. Nevermind the fact that such a conflict would be horrendous, shake up the world economy, change the country for eternity (if the nation survives a modern civil war). The first civil war happened 158 years ago and is still the bloodiest war in American history. Imagine the carnage a modern massive civil war would inflict upon people with the current population, technology, reliance on said technology, and industry.

I'm tired of these faggots masturbating to killing other people due to political/racial/whatever differences. Go outside and actually talk to someone nigger.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 21, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Yeah, we both want each other dead.


Antifa =/= Leftists.  _Also: _both you and armchair ANTIFAggots impotently fantasize about destroying everyone you have political disagreements with in grotesque, despicable ways and torturing innocents for some assumed collective guilt while _at the same time_ being squeamish enough about actual violence that you don't own weapons.  I doubt you even know how to _use_ a rifle properly.  In any real civil war, you'd be a yellow-belly who picks on the defenseless and shits his fucking drawers the second anyone shows resistance, just like ANTIFAggots during riots; bash someone unrelated when they have their back to you because you'd eat shit from a granny.


----------

